# مهندس ميكانيكا وعندى مقابله فى شركه بترول برجاء المساعده



## مهندس غلبان جدا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

احببت الاستفاده من المهندسين الكرام ومعرفه الموضوعات الهامه التى استطيع قرائتها قبل الذهاب للمقابله بشركه بترول حيث انى مهندس انتاج

لا تبخلوا علينا بعلمكم ونصائحكم حيث انى منتظر هذه الفرصه من وقت كبيير وانا حديث التخرج منذ 4 شهور ولم اعمل بعد ولم اكتسب الخبره 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (9 يناير 2009)

*لا تقلق*

أخى الغلبان
أولا يجب أن تثق بنفسك وبقدراتك وتعلم أن العمل رزق سييسره لك الله ان كان فيه خيرا
ثانيا أرفق لك المقاله التليه أتمنى أن تساعدك والله الموفق

الإعداد لمقابلة شخصية


 ما الذي يُفترض أن يحدث في المقابلة؟

المقابلة الشخصية Interview هي وسيلة تستخدمها المؤسسات التي ترغب في توظيف شخص ما لاختيار المرشح المناسب. هذه الوسيلة تُمَكِن المؤسسة من التعرف عليك وطرح أسئلة عليك للتأكد من قدراتك والتعرف على ما يؤثر في قرار توظيفك. المفترض أن الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين يقومون بمقابلة المرشح يكونون على دراية كاملة بما تحتاجه الوظيفة ويكونون كذلك قد قرؤوا سيرتك الذاتية بدقة وربما يكونون قد اطلعوا على نتائج بعض الاختبارات السابقة للمقابلة. المفترض أن هؤلاء المُمتحنين -إن صح التعبير- لديهم حيادية كاملة بين المرشحين وأنهم يستخدمون المقابلة الشخصية لغرض اختيار أفضل المرشحين. ينبغي أن يُعامل المرشح باحترام وألا يسيء إليه الممتحنون وألا يطرحوا عليه أسئلة شخصية لا علاقة لها بالعمل.

ما الذي يحدث فعلا في المقابلات الشخصية؟

قد لا يحدث ما هو مفترض أن يحدث في بعض المقابلات الشخصية. فقد تذهب إلى المقابلة الشخصية وتُفاجأ أن الممتحن لم يقرأ سيرتك الذاتية أو قرأها منذ زمن ولم يعد قراءتها قبل المقابلة الشخصية. قد يحدث أن يَطرح الممتحنون أسئلة سخيفة لا علاقة لها من قريب أو بعيد بالعمل. قد تجد بعض الردود السخيفة من الممتحنين. هذا قد يكون مرجعه إلى عدم دراية الممتحنين بطريقة إدارة المقابلات الشخصية أو إلى أسلوب المؤسسة المُتعالي في التعامل مع المتقدمين للوظائف أو أخلاقيات الممتحن التي تسمح له باستغلال مركزه للتعامل بصورة سيئة مع المتقدمين للوظائف. فبعض الممتحنين يستغل المقابلات الشخصية لكي يشعر بأنه صاحب سلطة وهذا أمرٌ بالغ السوء خاصة عند التعامل مع الأشخاص الذين لا يجدون عملا أو يبحثون عن أي فرصة لتحسين دخلهم. يُفترض بالممتحن ألا يزيد من مِحنة هذا الشخص. نعم له أن يقبله في الوظيفة أو يرفضه بناء على المقاييس المرتبطة بالعمل ولكن ليس له أن يستخف به أو بمهاراته أو أن يستهتر بوقته. بعض الممتحنين يعتبر أنه من المفيد استثارة المرشح لمعرفة قدرته على التعامل مع المواقف الصعبة. 


ماذا عليَّ ان أفعل كمرشح للوظيفة؟ عليك أن تتوقع أن تُقابل بعض المُمتحنين ذوي الكفاءة وبعض المُمتحنين الذي ليسوا أهلا لإدارة المقابلات الشخصية. عليك أن تتعامل مع هذه المواقف بذكاء وبما لا يجعلك تخسر فرص العمل. فلا تنفعل أو ترد بشكل سيء ولكن حاول أن ترد بردود مهذبة وذكية. بالطبع هناك حدٌ لما يمكن أن تتقبله.

مكان المقابلة 

مكان المقابلة عادة يكون هو نفس مقر المؤسسة أو قاعة في فندق أو في مكتب توظيف. على المرشحين - خاصة الإناث- التأكد من أن مكان المقابلة هو مكان عام وآمن 

إذن كيف نستعد للمقابلة الشخصية؟ هذا ما نناقشه في هذه المقالة 

الإعداد للمقابلة 

أولاً: قبل المقابلة 

أداؤك في المقابلة الشخصية يتأثر كثيرا باستعدادك لها. لاحظ أن كل مقابلة شخصية تحتاج استعداد خاص بها. للاستعداد للمقابلة الشخصية عليك بتحليل قدراتك ومؤهلاتك ومتطلبات الوظيفة وبيانات الشركة أو المؤسسة صاحبة الوظيفة 

1- تحليل شخصي 

ما هي نقاط القوة والضعف لدي 

ما هي نقاط الضعف الواضحة في السيرة الذاتية 

ما هي نقاط القوة التي أريد الإشارة إليها

2- تحليل الوظيفة 

ما هي متطلبات هذه الوظيفة؟ 

ما هي الخبرات التي يحتاجها الشخص ليشغل هذه الوظيفة؟ 

هل هذه الوظيفة تركز على الجانب الفني أم الإداري؟ 

3- تحليل الشركة صاحبة الوظيفة 

ما هي ثقافة هذه الشركة أو المؤسسة؟ 

ما هي طبيعة نشاط هذه الشركة وما هو حجمها؟ 

ما هي أهمية هذه الوظيفة في هذه الشركة؟ 

ما مستقبل هذه الشركة، ما مدى نجاحها؟ 

هل هذه الشركة لها نظام محدد في تقدير المرتبات؟ 

ما هي المرتبات والبدلات التي تمنحها هذه الشركة؟

4- ربط تحليل الوظيفة بالتحليل الشخصي بتحليل الشركة 

ما هي الأشياء التي أستطيع ان أقدمها في هذه الوظيفة؟ 

ما الذي يُميِّزُني عن غيري بالنسبة لهذه الوظيفة في هذه الشركة؟ 

ما هي خبراتي السابقة المُقاربة لهذه الوظيفة والمقاربة لطبيعة نشاط الشركة؟ 

ما هي الامثلة الواقعية من خبراتي التي يكون من المفيد ذكرها في هذه المقابلة؟ 

ما هي المعلومات التي قد يكون من المفيد أن أظهر أني أعرفها عن الشركةظ

ما هي الأسئلة المتوقعة؟ 

التحليلات السابقة تساعدك على توقع قائمة من الأسئلة. إعداد هذه القائمة وإعداد الإجابة عليها يجعلك مرتاحا وهادئا في المقابلة الشخصية ويجعلك قادرا على ذكر الأشياء التي تحب ذكرها. هذه القائمة تشمل أسئلة عامة والتي قد تسأل فيها في أي مقابلة شخصية وأسئلة خاصة بهذه المقابلة 

الأسئلة العامة 

عرفنا بنفسك! 

ماذا تعرف عن شركتنا؟ 

لماذا تريد ان تلتحق بهذه الوظيفة؟ 

لماذا تريد ترك وظيفتك الحالية؟ 

ما الذي ستضيفه لشركتنا؟ 

ما الذي حققته من إنجازات في وظيقتك السابقة؟ 

ما الذي حدث لك من إخفاقات في العمل؟ 

ما الذي حدث لك من إخفاقات في حياتك العملية؟ 

أين تريد ان تكون في خلال عشر سنوات من الآن؟

أسئلة خاصة بكل وظيفة وهي الأسئلة الفنية المرتبطة بالوظيفة: ماذا تعرف عن كذا؟ هل لك خبرة في كذا؟ لماذا يحدث كذا؟ بماذا تفسر كذا؟…..هذه الأسئلة تختلف حسب الوظيفة وثقافة المؤسسة. لكي تتوقع أكبر قدر من الأسئلة الفنية اقرأ متطلبات الوظيفة وحاول توقع الأسئلة المرتبطة بكل نقطة. 

قد يكون من الجيد أن تقوم بكتابة إجاباتك على بعض الأسئلة وخاصة إن كانت لغة المقابلة الشخصية هي الإنجليزية فهذا يساعدك على التحدث بشكل أفضل. وقد تكتفي بكتابة النقاط الأساسية التي تريد الإشارة إليها عند الإجابة على أيٍ من تلك الأسئلة. بالطبع أنت لن تأخذ معك هذه الإجابات المكتوبة إلى المقابلة الشخصية ولن تقوم بتسميعها نصاً ولكنها تساعدك كثيرا 

عند تحضيرك للإجابات حاول توضيح ما تتميز به فيما يخص هذه الوظيفة وحاول تدعيم إجاباتك بأمثلة وأشياء محددة قمتَ بها. فلا تكتفِ بأن تقول أنك تحب العمل في مجال التسويق مثلا بل أظهر اهتمامك بهذا المجال بتوضيح الدورات التي حضرتها والكتب التي قرأتها والأعمال التي أديتها في مجال التسويق. الأمثلة تُعطي ثقة فيما تقول. لا تقل أن لديك خبرة في مجال تشغيل المعدات الصناعية ولكن اذكر أمثلة محددة لنوعية المعدات وما قمت به. 

 حضِّر نفسك لتسأل سؤال أو بضعة أسئلة إن سمح لك في نهاية المقابلة 

حاول أن تحضر الأسئلة التي تظهرك بشكل جيد كأن تسأل عن توقعاتهم من شاغل الوظيفة أو تسأل عن عدد العاملين في المكان الذي ستعمل به أو عن الهيكل التنظيمي أو عن مستقبل المؤسسة أو عن أسلوب العمل. لا تسأل أسئلة جانبية جدا أو تافهة لأن هذا قد يعطيهم انطباعا سيئا عنك 

عليك الانتباه إلى ثقافة المؤسسة وطبيعة الوظيفة عند طرحك لأسئلة. فاختر الأسئلة المناسبة 

*****التمرين****** 

اطلب من صديق او قريب أن يقوم بدور الممتحن وقم بثمثيل دورك كمرشح. قد تَطلب من ذلك الشخص أن يقوم بطرح الأسئلة التي أعددتها انت مسبقا وقد تترك له المجال ليسأل بعض الأسئلة الأخرى. وإن كان الشخص خبيرا في موضوع الوظيفة أو في مجال المقابلات الشخصية فقد تترك له حرية اختيار الأسئلة. في جميع الأحوال، قم بتمثيل المقابلة الشخصية إلى النهاية ثم اطلب ممن يقوم بدور الممتحن بتوضيح نقاط الضعف في أدائك وفي إجاباتك. 

التمرين على المقابلة الشخصية هو خطوة مهة ومفيدة جدا وقد تقوم بتكراراها مرتين أو ثلاثا حسب صعوبة وأهمية المقابلة التي تستعد لها. قد تقوم بتسجيل جزء من تمثيل المقابلة الشخصية بالفيديو لكي تستطيع مشاهدة طريقة تصرفك وانفعالاتك وحركات جسمك اللاإرادية وهذا يساعدك كثيرا على تلافي بعض الأخطاء 

كيف ستصل إلى مكان المقابلة؟ 

ادرس طرق الوصول إلى مكان المقابلة خاصة إذا كان بعيدا أو في مدينة أخرى. هذا يشمل معرفة وسيلة المواصلات والعنوان بدقة واحتماليات التأخر في المواصلات. من المهم ألا يُمثل لك البحث عن مكان المقابلة في يوم المقابلة أي نوع من القلق 

ثانياً: يوم المقابلة 

ارتد ملابس رسمية أو شبه رسمية مع مراعاة طبيعة الوظيفة وثقافة المؤسسة. يجب أن يكون مظهرك مقبولا بشكل عام 

احرص على أن تذهب إلى المقابلة الشخصية وأنت بحالة ذهنية جيدة وهذا يتأتى بأن تنام جيدا في اليوم السابق للمقابلة وألا تبذل مجهودا كبيرا قبل الذهاب إلى المقابلة 

احرص على أن تكون في موقع المقابلة فبل الموعد بعشر دقائق على الأقل. بالطبع من غير المقبول بتاتاً أن تصل متأخرا 

اصطحب معك صورة أو أكثر من سيرتك الذاتية 

قد يكون من المفيد ان تصطحب معك بعض الأشياء المادية التي قد تدل على قدراتك فيما له علاقة بالعمل مثل مقالة كتبتها أو برنامج أعددته 

توكل على الله

ثالثاُ: أثناء المقابلة 

كن هادئا وحاول ألا تتوتر. لا داعي للقلق فالرزاق هو الله 

كن بشوشاً 

لا تكذب أبدا 

لا يوجد شخص يستطيع أن يعرف كل شيء فلا تنزعج إن لم تعرف الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة الفنية 

لا تحاول أن تُجيب على أسئلة لا تعرف عنها شيئا لأن هذا يُظهرك بمظهر سيء 

استخدم كل فرصة للإشارة إلى الأمور التي تُميزك كمرشح لهذه الوظيفة بمعنى ان تذكر الأشياء التي قُمت بها او تعلَّمتها مما له علاقة بالوظيفة 

من الطبيعي ألا يكون لك خبرة في بعض الأمور فلا تحاول إظهار أنك خبير في كل متطلبات الوظيفة مادام ذلك مخالفا للواقع 

حاول الجلوس بشكل طبيعي يظهر اهتمامك وجديتك وتواضعك 

انظر إلى الممتحنين ولا تنظر في السماء أو بعيدا عن مواجهتهم. هذا لا يعني أن تجعل نظرك مثبتا على أعينهم كما لو كنت تهددهم ولكن انظر إليهم بالشكل الطبيعي كما تنظر إلى من تحدثه حديثا جادا. تجنب النظر إلى الممتحنين في بعض الأوقات قد يُفسر على أنك تحاول اختلاق إجابة او انك لا تهتم بهم او أنك متكبر. فحاول النظر إليهم بالشكل الطبيعي الذي يظهر صدقك واهتمامك واحترامك لهم 

لا تعبث بيديك 

استخدم كلمات مناسبة ولا تحاول المزاح كثيرا او استخدام كلمات سوقية 

تجنب الإساءة إلى شركتك الحالية أو مديرك الحالي لعدة أسباب. أولاً: لأن ذلك يعطي انطباعا سيئا لأنه من المُحتمل في هذه الحالة أن تتحدث بنفس الطريقة عن مديرك الجديد في المستقبل. ثانياً: أنت مازلت تعمل في تلك الشركة فلا ينبغي أن توضح نقاط ضعفها للشركات الأخرى والتي قد تكون شركات منافسة. ثالثاً: غالبا ما تنطوي هذه الإساءة على إساءات لا أخلاقية 

لا تنس أنه ليس من حقك إفشاء أسرار العمل في المقابلات الشخصية كما هو الحال في أي وقتٍ آخر. إن سُئلت عن أسئلة خاصة بأسرار شركتك الحالية فلك أن ترفض الإجابة موضحاُ أ هذه من أسرار العمل التي لا يمكنك الحديث عنها. أنت في هذه الحالة تقوم بما ينبغي أن تقوم به من الناحية الأخلاقية. أما الدافع إلى السؤال ونتيجة إجابتك فقد تختلف حسب الشخص الممتحن. فقد يكون المُمتحن يحاول استغلال المقابلة الشخصية لمعرفة أسرار شركتك وربما لا يفكر في تعيينك. وقد يكون يريد بذلك اختبار استعدادك لكشف أسرار العمل. وقد يكون يريد تمضية الوقت بأسئلة لا طائل وراءها. 

لا مانع من استخدام المعلومات المُعلنة عن شركتك او مؤسستك الحالية. غالبا ما تكون الإنتاجية وعدد العمالة وطبيعة النشاط والمنتجات من المعلومات المتاحة. وفي بعض الاحيان قد تكون الأرقام المالية للأعوام السابقة معلنة. 

قد يبدو أن الممتحنين هم الذين يقومون بالاختيار والاختبار ولكنك في الحقيقة تقوم بنفس الأمر. فعليك أن تستغل المقابلة الشخصية للتعرف على طبيعة العمل بتلك المؤسسة وثقافة العمل وغير ذلك. يمكنك الحصول على الكثير من تلك المعلومات عن طريق تحليل ما يحدث في المقابلة الشخصية مثل: تنظيم المكان، أسلوب الاستقبال، طريقة إدارة المقابلة الشخصية، نوعية الأسئلة المطروحة، طريقة الجلوس في المقابلة الشخصية، مدى استعداد الممتحنين، الملابس التي يرتديها الممتحنون، أسلوب إنهاء المقابلة. كذلك يمكنك معرفة بعض الامور المهمة من خلال الأسئلة التي قد يُسمح لك بطرحها في نهابة المقابلة

رابعاً: بعد المقابلة 
قد تذهب إلى الكثير من المُقابلات ولا تجد فرصة العمل المناسبة فلا تنزعج من ذلك 

حاول الاستفادة من المقابلة الشخصية بأن تقوم بتقييم تلك الشركة وما إذا كانت تناسبك أم لا 

فكر فيما فعلت من أشياء جيدة أو سيئة في المقابلة لتستفيد منها في مقابلات أخرى 

المقابلات الشخصية قد نساعدك على اكتشاف الأشياء التي قد يكون من الجيد أن تتعلمها 

المقابلات الشخصية قد توضح لك نوع الوظائف الأكثر مناسبة لخبراتك 

لا تنزعج إن كانت المقابلة لم تَسر بشكل جيد ولا تفقد ثقتك بنفسك 

سوف تجد المواقع الأجنبية تنصحك بأن ترسل رسالة تشكر فيها الممتحنين بعد المقابلة الشخصية ولكن هذا أمر غير معهود في عالمنا العربي حسب علمي 

ىهذا الموضوع منقول عن : موقع الادارة والهندسة الصناعيه لا


ب 

م/ باهر الشيخ


----------



## hima7o (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## comanda_0123 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك فعلا مجهود رائع اشكرك جزيلا واتمنى من الله التوفيق لى ولك ولكل المسلمين


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

والله لقد استفدت من ردك شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## حسام محي الدين (2 يناير 2010)

لك الف شكر اخى لك كل التحية والتقدير على الشرح الوفى واعطاء الثقة لخوانى الممتحنين وتاكد ياخى من يحول يساعد الغير لوجه الله تعالى حتلقى المساعدة من حيث لا تحتسب وعن تجربه ياخى الكريم :77: :77: :12:


----------



## said said (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و نطلب من الله ان يعوضك بكل حرف كتبته الف حسنه


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الدعاء والمرور الكريم

وأسال الله العظيم أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير بالدنيا والآخره


----------



## virtualknight (6 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## sayed fathy ahmed (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا على هذا المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شاكر سعيد محمود (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------

